# The Witcher auf Netflix: Der finale Trailer mit einer Massenschlacht und Plötze



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Dezember 2019)

*The Witcher auf Netflix: Der finale Trailer mit einer Massenschlacht und Plötze*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Der finale Trailer mit einer Massenschlacht und Plötze* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Der finale Trailer mit einer Massenschlacht und Plötze*


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Dezember 2019)

*The Witcher auf Netflix: Der finale Trailer mit einer Massenschlacht und Plötze*

"Sagt mir nicht, dass das der Moment ist, an dem Ihr entschieden habt,..."

Meine Güte, die sind schon echt selten dämlich bei Netflix Deutschland, dass man sowas völlig ohne jeden Zwang heraus falsch machen muss...

Damit ist die deutsche Version, der ich eine Chance geben wollte, direkt für mich gestorben und ich kucke wieder im O-Ton.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Der finale Trailer mit einer Massenschlacht und Plötze*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Damit ist die deutsche Version, der ich eine Chance geben wollte, direkt für mich gestorben und ich kucke wieder im O-Ton.



Das steht für mich gar nicht zur Debatte, denn selbst gute Synchros - und die sind selten genug - erreichen niemals die Ausdruckstiefe und Klangfülle/Atmosphäre des Originals.

Außer bei Buddy-Komödien wie die Spencer/Hill-Filme oder "Die Zwei". Diese stellen eine Anomalie dar.


----------



## Rollora (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Der finale Trailer mit einer Massenschlacht und Plötze*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Außer bei Buddy-Komödien wie die Spencer/Hill-Filme oder "Die Zwei". Diese stellen eine Anomalie dar.


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Sonmace (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Der finale Trailer mit einer Massenschlacht und Plötze*

ja O-ton ist zwar besser aber deutsche sync ist immer noch mit das beste verglichen mit den restlichen Übersetzungen


----------



## Banana-GO (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Der finale Trailer mit einer Massenschlacht und Plötze*

Schaut eher nach Herr der Ringe aus, als nach Witcher. Sollte es nicht mehr in die Horror Richtung gehen? Nicht ein einziges Monster im Trailer. 
Wehe die labern, latschen und vögeln nur rum!


----------

